# Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!



## Illidan (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Mich hatte es aufgrund einiger Posts und Recherchen im INet dazu verschlagen, die Vorteile eines selbstgebastelten Stahlvorfaches auszunutzen und bin dabei gleich auf eine interessante Problematik gestoßen.

*Kleine Vorgeschichte:* (Nur wer lesen möchte)

Ich habe schon immer Stahlvorfächer zum Raubfischangeln verwendet. Angefangen habe ich mit den fetten grünen Teilen, weil ich es ganz einfach nicht besser wußte und die saubillig sind. Später dann bin ich dank des AB auf unummanteltes Vorfach gestoßen, was gerne empfohlen wird. Habe ich mir dann auch gekauft.
Alles schön, nur auf Dauer kann die Sache ganz schön ins Geld gehen und irgendwie sind diese Teile auch wieder ziemlich fett, so dass ich am Ende eigtl. nur halb vorangekommen bin.
Dann jedoch las ich hier, dass viele Leute ihr Stahlvorfach selber bauen, mit Quetschhülsen oder ohne, entspr. Draht und Zubehör.
Schließlich habe ich mir alles dazu vor kurzem beim TD besorgt und gerade hatte ich mal Zeit, die Sache in Angriff zu nehmen, doch schon bin ich am Zweifeln...

*Folgendes Problem:*

Ich verwende zum Eigenbau der Stahlvorfächer einen Twizzle-Stick, Karabiner, Wirbel, Sevenstrand 1x7 Vorfach mit einer Tragkraft von 6-8 kg (15 lb) (Herstellerangabe)  von Drennan.
Als Neuling, was das Thema Eigenbau von SV betrifft, habe ich natürlich nach einer Anleitung gesucht und gefunden habe ich diese hier: http://www.fischkorb.de/bastel/twizzel.htm
Sehr nett beschrieben und nachvollziehbar --> also gleich mal angewendet.
Stellt sich nun die Frage, Hält das Vorfach, was es verspricht?
Twizzeln usw. hat alles prima geklappt.
Wie messe ich die Tragkraft?
Richtig, Eimer Wasser her und Kilo für Kilo angehoben am SV.

6-8 kg... OK 

Wie sich alle denken können, hatte es PENG gmacht. Aber schon bei 3,5 kg!. #q 

*Ist das normal???*

Ich meine, das die Tragkräfte bei Schnuren generell nie stimmen, ist mittlerweile bei jedem bekannt - aber hallo? Max. 50% der Tragkraft, die Hälfte weniger als versprochen, eher noch weniger?

Angebracht ist das Vorfach stets wie auf dem ersten Bild unten.
Was auch auffällt, es reißt jedesmal an der gleichen Stelle! Also immer da, wo das Ende des getwizzelten Stücks um die "Hauptschnur" gewickelt ist.
Das sieht dann aus, wie auf dem 2. Bild, also links getwizzeltes Teil, rechts anderes ungetwizzeltes Stück.

*Wer hat auch diese Probleme? Wer hat Tipps zur Vermeidung des Problems? Oder ist es normal, dass die Tragkräfte so abnehmen?*

Ich möchte da beim Hechtanglen schon Gewissheit haben, dass da nichts schief geht. Aber 3,5 kg scheint mir sehr grenzwertig zu sein... Was wiegt denn so ein guter Hecht im Durchschnitt, sage mal, 60-70cm Größe?
Insofern bleibe ich erstmal bei gekauften, fertigen, dünnen Vorfach, bis Licht ins Dunkle gebracht wird.

So long, Illidan. #h


----------



## Lorenz (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

#h


das Vorfach darf nicht erhitzt werden,nur der Teil der drum rum getwizzelt wird.Dieses "Herumtwizzeln" solltest du möglichst eng machen,also die Wicklungen möglichst dicht zusammen...

Bei mir reißt das Vorfach immer in der Mitte,fast nie an den Enden!
= kein Tragkraftverlust 


Auf die Angaben der Hersteller muss man halt vertrauen.Ein _hochwertiges_ Vorfach mit 7 kg Tragkraft sollte zum normalen Hechtfischen ausreichend sein! Natürlich sollte das Vorfach in der Stärke auch der Hauptschnurr angepasst sein...



Das Vorfach ist aber immer nur so gut wie der der es twizzelt und derjenige der drillt!
Twizzel sorgfältig,Drill richtig und dann dürfte es keine Probleme geben! Auch wenn das Vorfach vielleicht wirklich nur 4kg hält...


edit:
Demnächst wollte ich eigentlich auch nochmal ne Runde twizzeln...dann bastel ich auch eins für den "Eimer Test".Ich verwende Drennan 15lbs! Ich habe noch keinen Fisch damit verloren.
Vertrau dem Zeugs ruhig! Hunderte andere Angler machen es auch!


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*



Illidan schrieb:


> *Folgendes Problem:*
> 
> Ich verwende zum Eigenbau der Stahlvorfächer einen Twizzle-Stick, Karabiner, Wirbel, Sevenstrand 1x7 Vorfach mit einer Tragkraft von 6-8 kg (15 lb) (Herstellerangabe)  von Drennan.
> Als Neuling, was das Thema Eigenbau von SV betrifft, habe ich natürlich nach einer Anleitung gesucht und gefunden habe ich diese hier: http://www.fischkorb.de/bastel/twizzel.htm
> ...


 

Steht auf der von dir genannten Seite



> *Die festgezogene Schlaufe besteht aus dem nicht ausgeglühten Draht, das ausgeglühte Ende beginnt erst ca. 2 mm hinter der Schlaufe !*


----------



## Illidan (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Steht auf der von dir genannten Seite
> 
> Zitat:
> *Die festgezogene Schlaufe besteht aus dem nicht ausgeglühten Draht, das ausgeglühte Ende beginnt erst ca. 2 mm hinter der Schlaufe !*



Hmm, weiß jetzt nicht, ob das Bild vllt. etwas in die falsche Richtung geht. Den Teil habe ich schon gelesen und auch beachtet. Der Teil des Vorfachs, also am Wirbel, hält ja auch stets.

Nur es reißt immer exakt im ungeglühten Haupteil, also das ungetwizzelte. Eben dort, wo das letzte getwizzelte Stück aufhört.
Wißt ihr jetzt, wo ich meine? |supergri
Habe mich vielleicht etwas blöd ausgedrückt...
Insofern ist es ja fast wie bei Lorenz, nur etwas höher, als in der Mitte.
Aber es gibt ja auch beruhigende Worte. #v

Zumindest so lange, bis jemand sagt, er kann locker 7 kg Wasser im Eimer an diesem Vorfach anheben.


----------



## grintz (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

Hey Illidan !

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf in Sachen SV dazu geben, und berichten wie es mir erging...
Angefangen habe ich wie auch du mit dem grünen Blumendraht für ca. 50 Cent das Stück !
Bin dann nach ner Weile auch auf's selber Basteln gekommen, allerdings über einen Kollegen der mir das näher brachte.

Hab dann im AB ne Anleitung zum twizzeln gufunden und habe nach dieser Anleitung ein SV hergestellt, was mich eher weniger zufrieden stellte !
Hab mich dann weiterhin informiert und bin zu Quetschhülsen gekommen. 
Diese verwende ich seit ca. einem Jahr und stelle so meine Vorfächer selber her, und ich muss sagen ich bin super zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen !
Wenn ich dann mal ein Hänger hatte reisst in 95 % aller Fälle die Schnur und nicht das Vorfach und wenn mal das Vorfach reisst, dann ist es noch NIE an der Quetschhülse gerissen sondern immer zwichendrinn !

so long


----------



## Lorenz (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*



Illidan schrieb:


> Zumindest so lange, bis jemand sagt, er kann locker 7 kg Wasser im Eimer an diesem Vorfach anheben.



Ich hab es auf die schnelle probiert!
Allerdings hat es sich ein bissel "verdrallt".Gepackt hat es den 7 l Eimer nicht,sondern ist beim auffüllen abgerissen.

Drennan 7 Strand,15lbs...


Wie gesagt:
Mir ist noch kein Fisch abgerissen!
Wenn du dem Vorfach nicht traust dann nimm das 30lbs


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*



Illidan schrieb:


> Hmm, weiß jetzt nicht, ob das Bild vllt. etwas in die falsche Richtung geht. Den Teil habe ich schon gelesen und auch beachtet. Der Teil des Vorfachs, also am Wirbel, hält ja auch stets.
> 
> Nur es reißt immer exakt im ungeglühten Haupteil, also das ungetwizzelte. Eben dort, wo das letzte getwizzelte Stück aufhört.
> Wißt ihr jetzt, wo ich meine? |supergri
> ...


 

Vielleicht liegt es auch am 1X7 Stahl? 

Ich habs mal mit nem 7X7 gemacht und es hielt sehr gut. Dazu hab ich aber noch das getwizzelte mit Stormsure eingeklebt, so dass auch keine einzelnen Stehlfäden rausgucken und eventuell die Schnur geschädigen können..


----------



## Illidan (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

Immerhin hält das getwizzelte bis zum bitteren Ende echt perfekt.



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch am 1X7 Stahl?
> 
> Ich habs mal mit nem 7X7 gemacht und es hielt sehr gut. Dazu hab ich aber noch das getwizzelte mit Stormsure eingeklebt, so dass auch keine einzelnen Stehlfäden rausgucken und eventuell die Schnur geschädigen können..



Kann möglich sein. Leider war des 7x7 viel teurer, und beim ersten Versuchen wollte ich doch erstmal lieber austesten. Da sind Fehler nicht gleich so verlustlastig.
Was ist eigtl. das Stormsure? Noch nie gehört.



Lorenz schrieb:


> Ich hab es auf die schnelle probiert!
> Allerdings hat es sich ein bissel "verdrallt".Gepackt hat es den 7 l Eimer nicht,sondern ist beim auffüllen abgerissen.
> 
> Drennan 7 Strand,15lbs...
> ...



Interessant wäre ja zu wissen, ab wann es gerissen ist.^^
Mich würde ja auch mal interessieren, wie aussagekräftig/praxisbezogen dieser Eimertest ist. Beim Anheben von schon 3 kg habe ich gemerkt, wie "schwer" das eigtl. ist - also 3 kg an einem dünnen Geflecht. Ist das beim Angeln auch so extrem? Zumindest vom Gefühl her war es echt verdammt schwer.

30 lbs wollte ich nicht nehmen, könnte ja schon wieder dicker sein. Ich möchte ja so dünn wie möglich, so dick wie nötig angeln, u. a. wegen des angeblichen Scheucheffekts, aber das ist ja 'ne andere Sache. 



grintz schrieb:


> Hey Illidan !
> 
> Hab mich dann weiterhin informiert und bin zu Quetschhülsen gekommen.
> Diese verwende ich seit ca. einem Jahr und stelle so meine Vorfächer selber her, und ich muss sagen ich bin super zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen !
> ...



Na ja, ich habe ja bisher zumeist gelesen, ohne Quetschhülsen wurden bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich stelle mir das halt auch etwas komisch vor, wenn man dann an 'nem schön dünnen Draht so'n fettes Stück platten Schlauch hat.
Die fetten SVorfächer haben ja alle einfach eine Hülse ohne Twizzelei drunter. Erstaunlich, dass das überhaupt hält.
Aber warum nun ohne Hülsen für die meisten (glaube ich) besser ist, habe ich noch gar nicht nachgeforscht.


----------



## Lorenz (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*



Illidan schrieb:


> Interessant wäre ja zu wissen, ab wann es gerissen ist.^^



Ja,denk ich auch!
Ich hätte zumindest den Eimer mit Wasser wiegen sollen...|uhoh: |kopfkrat



Wieso keine Hülsen?
Hülsen kostet Geld (aber nicht viel) und eine anständige 5-Punkte Zange kostet 20,-   |kopfkrat lohnt sich das? |kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

"Ich stelle mir das halt auch etwas komisch vor, wenn man dann an 'nem schön dünnen Draht so'n fettes Stück platten Schlauch hat."

für nen schönen dünnen draht gibts auch schöne dünne hülsen.
und der "fette platte schlauch" ist auf jeden fall kleiner als der wirbel am sv.ich weiß nicht was du für ein problem damit hast.
und ich kann dir sagen die hülsen halten.

gruß antonio


----------



## grintz (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*



Illidan schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir das halt auch etwas komisch vor, wenn man dann an 'nem schön dünnen Draht so'n fettes Stück platten Schlauch hat.



Schlauch ? Was denn für ein Schlauch, du meinst mit Sicherheit die Hülse... :g

So und hier mal ein Makro von diesem ,,fettem, platten Schlauch,, :m :
http://img338.*ih.us/img338/783/unbenanntla5.jpg

Die Schlaufe ist gekappt aus Gründen der Rohstoffkanppheit, bezogen auf Wirbel... Da musste das ausgediente SV eben mal dran glauben  !


----------



## KHof (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

Klasse Photo!

So wird`s gemacht und dann hat man einen Ärger weniger.
Dies hält besser als getwizzelt.

Klaus


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*



Illidan schrieb:


> Immerhin hält das getwizzelte bis zum bitteren Ende echt perfekt.
> 
> Kann möglich sein. Leider war des 7x7 viel teurer, und beim ersten Versuchen wollte ich doch erstmal lieber austesten. Da sind Fehler nicht gleich so verlustlastig.
> Was ist eigtl. das Stormsure? Noch nie gehört.


 
Stormsure = Wathosenkleber

Kannst auch Aquasure nehmen (der Name sollte geläufiger sein), aber ich hab nur Stormsure da gehabt.

Der Kleber bleibt flexibel (dürfte auf den Ende aber nicht wichtig sein), aber ist wie eine schützende Gummischicht drauf gewesen. So ribbelte auch nicht das erste bischen vom getwizzelten auf und die Stahl"drähte" blieben schön da wo sie waren.


----------



## Mikesch (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

Füllt mal 3l Wasser in ein Eimerchen und versucht es mit euerer Hechtrute zu heben.

Hat euer größter Hecht auch so stark gezogen?


----------



## Willi90 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

@ mikesch so ists recht...erst mal solte damit angefangen werden... was bring ein vorfach das auch 10kg häbt, es aber nie ausgelastet wird?


----------



## Steffen90 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

ich habs ma getestet... ich bring mit meiner hechtrute ganze 6kg druck auf ohne das ich das gefühl hab ich überlaste sie zu stark! ich denke 8-10kg werden möglich sein. sind aber dann schon die obergränze.
und 3kg?! mein größter hecht hat stärker gezogen!

und ein vorfach von 10kg ist nicht nur deswegen nötig!


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*



Willi90 schrieb:


> @ mikesch so ists recht...erst mal solte damit angefangen werden... was bring ein vorfach das auch 10kg häbt, es aber nie ausgelastet wird?


 

Was bringt ein dünner Stahler der voll ausgelastet wird?

1X19 Stahl 5kg Tragkraft

Zum twitchen *leichter* Köder genutzt -> in der Schlaufe zum Köder sind einzelne "Fäden" gerissen... das hat mich nicht überzeugt, obwohl da niemals 5 kg Kraft drauf gewirkt haben.


----------



## Illidan (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

Hab mal schnell letztere Posts überflogen.
Ist der Test also mit einer Rute besser, statt mit einem Eimer?
Aber ich habe echt keine Lust, meine Rute aus Unachtsamkeit o. ä. zu zerbrechen.
Mir ging es ja ursprünglich darum, was nun die reellen Tragkräfte von SV sind. Bei mir isses nun die 6-8 kg Drennan...
Mich würde halt interessieren, ob das normal ist, dass sie bei ca. 3,5 kg Vollbelastung (entspricht ja dem Eimertest) reißt, oder ob ich Fehler beim Basteln begangen habe. #t
Aber wie aussagekräftig bzw. praxisnah ist schon der Eimertest?

Ich würde auch gerne mal die Anti-Quetschhülsen-Fraktion hören, warum sie der Meinung ist, ohne Hülsen ist besser. |bla:
Für mich sieht es einfach sicherer aus.
Ich habs nochmal probiert - sauberes Ende abgeschnitten, sehr eng aufgewickelt (getwizzelt) und das bis zum letzten Ende. Schließlich mit Sekundenkleber fixiert ... Sieht zumindest bombensicher aus.

Aber ob Hülsen oder nicht, das Problem ist, dass es reißt, und zwar immer an der gleichen Stelle (nicht noch einmal getestet). Das hat wohl nix mit den Hülsen/Twizzeln zu tun. #c


----------



## Veit (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

Habe mit Twizzeln auch nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Mal hält es topp, mal schlecht. Wegen so einem Vorfach, was schlecht gehalten hat, hab ich letztes Jahr auch leider einen wirklich guten Hecht mitsamt einer Castaic-Forelle verloren. #q 
Danach bin ich auf Quetschhülsen umgestiegen und seitdem ist das Ergebnis immer perfekt. Allerdings sollte man dann schonmal die 20 Euro für ne hochwertige 5-Punkt Zange aus dem Baumarkt investieren, am besten eine solche für unterschiedliche Hülsendurchmesser. Bei Quetschhülsen immer drauf achten, dass sie auch zur Vorfachstärke passen und am besten lange Modelle kaufen, bei denen die Enden durch beim Quetschvorgang abstehen und nicht mitgequetscht werden.


----------



## friggler (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ich habs ma getestet... ich bring mit meiner hechtrute ganze 6kg druck auf ohne das ich das gefühl hab ich überlaste sie zu stark! ich denke 8-10kg werden möglich sein. sind aber dann schon die obergränze.



Steffen, mal interessehalber nachgefragt...
Welche Rute benutzt Du? Abgesehen davon dass es wirkich schwer ist mit solch einem Hebel ein Gewicht von mehreren Kilos zu heben, gibt es in dem Bereich nicht allzuviele Ruten die 10 kg überhaupt verkraften. 

@grintz
Die Quetschung sieht super sauber aus. Auch das (Quetsch)Muster ist genau das was Ich schon länger suche...Welche Zange genau benutzt Du dafür? 

Kennt irgendjemand SV Material 1x7 oder 7x7 bei dem die Tragkraftangaben stimmen?
Ich benötige eine tatsächliche Zugkraft von 7-9Kg.

Und wie sieht es mit Knoten aus?? Angeblich sollen einige ja "wie normale Schnur" knotbar sein. Hat da wer Erfahrung ob das möglich ist und welche Knoten geeignet sind? Hat ggf. sogar schon mal jemand Knotenlosverbinder getestet??

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

aslo wie gesagt nehm ich 7*7 zum aal udn hechtangeln.
entweder einfacher schlaufenknoten oder,am haken manchmal ein gesetzt,einfach mehrere (3-4) einfache knoten um den haken zu fixieren.
das unumantelte material fixiert sich ja aufgrund der rauhheit von alleine,bei der schlaufen hat man manchmal sogar probleme diese fest zuzubekommen.
zu den tragkräften kann ich wenig sagen,aber ich benutze 7-8kg-material, und gebe im aal-drill(einige große über 3-4 pfund dabei) bei einer 30er hauptschnur vollgas(rute wg so 40-90,also zum leichten pilken sogar gegeignet,bzw heavy feeder) was das material hergibt(wegen den ästen im wasser).

beim hechtangeln war ein metriger in 2minuten draußen,an gleichem gerät.
also ich behaupte mal,das mein material minimum die tragkraft einer 25er mono hatte(also 4-5kg bei ausgangstragkraft von 7kg), da bis jetzt kein!!!! Vorfach gerissen ist.


----------



## friggler (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

EInfacher Schlaufenknoten klappt und reisst nicht am Knoten? 
Das klingt schonmal sehr gut.

Ich brauche die Tragkraft nicht zum drillen...da hätte Ich wenig Bedenken. Ich brauche die Tragkraft zum heben, und die soll reichen um den Haken aufzubiegen...
Ist auch nicht für Aal oder Hecht gedacht ;-).

Andreas


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*



friggler schrieb:


> Steffen, mal interessehalber nachgefragt...
> Welche Rute benutzt Du? Abgesehen davon dass es wirkich schwer ist mit solch einem Hebel ein Gewicht von mehreren Kilos zu heben, gibt es in dem Bereich nicht allzuviele Ruten die 10 kg überhaupt verkraften.
> 
> würde mich auch interessieren.
> ...


----------



## Zoddl (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

@Illidian
Meine Vorfächer twizzel ich ebenfalls, allerdings erst seit nem knappen Jahr. In Quetschhülsen hab ich weder vertrauen, zudem isses ne grössere Fummelei...

Beim Selberbauen hab ich anfangs auch etliche Vorfächer gehabt, die genau am Ende der Wicklung abgerissen sind. Hab aber auch anfangs (wahrscheinlich) nen Riesenfehler gemacht, weil ich das komplette Vorfach beim Twizzeln unter (zu) starker Spannung gehabt hatte. Nachdem ich die Wicklung per Zufall mal wieder aufgewickelt hatte, war das Stahlvorfach darunter verdreht und absolut unförmig.
 Klar das es genau hier immer gerissen ist...

Jetzt halt ich das Vorfach und das ausgeglühte Ende gerade soviel unter Spannung, dass sich das Ende gerade so umwickeln lässt, aber immer noch anliegt. Ist Gefühlssache... weisst aber was ich mein!?
Ausserdem lass ich das Vorfach nach 8 - 12 Umdrehungen sich erst mal wieder "ausdrallen". Wenn sich das Stahlvorfach verdreht und wird fest umwickelt, dürfte das für die Tragkraft ja auch nicht gerade nützlich sein.

Seither (letzter Herbst) ist mir von fünf Stahlvorfächern erst eines wieder an alt bekannter Stelle gerissen, der Rest irgendwo in der Mitte... 3 davon beim Testen.

Fazit:
Beim Twizzeln kann man einige Fehler machen, die sich hinterher auf die Tragkraft negativ auswirken. Hat man genug Übung (bin selber net perfekt), bekommt man Vorfächer, die mitten im Material reissen, nicht am Knoten. Theoretisch hat man also nen Vorfach maximaler Tragkraft.


@Leif


> Habe mit Twizzeln auch nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Mal hält es topp, mal schlecht. Wegen so einem Vorfach, was schlecht gehalten hat, hab ich letztes Jahr auch leider einen wirklich guten Hecht mitsamt einer Castaic-Forelle verloren.


Soll kein Vorwurf sein... aber eigentlich sollte das Ergebnis vom Twizzeln reproduzierbar sein? Entweder sind alle top, oder alle fürn Ar***. 
Oder was genau meinst damit?



Zoddl


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*



friggler schrieb:


> Steffen, mal interessehalber nachgefragt...
> Welche Rute benutzt Du? Abgesehen davon dass es wirkich schwer ist mit solch einem Hebel ein Gewicht von mehreren Kilos zu heben, gibt es in dem Bereich nicht allzuviele Ruten die 10 kg überhaupt verkraften.


ja das ist es wirklich!
ich benutze eine daiwa graphite salmon c.wt. 7-30g (steht jedenfalls drauf) und ca. 2,7m länge geschätztes wg aber um die 70-80g.
gewicht spitze: 36g handteil: ca.225g
und sie hat wirklich ein riesen rückgrad!!!
und beim testen hab ich mich nicht so richtig getraut mehr als 6kg zu ziehen.... werd ich aber irgendwann mal nachholen!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

Ich mach das immer so:
2-3 cm ausglühen, das ausgelühte Ende einfach mit den Fingern um das Vorfach wickeln (ohne vorher was einzuschlaufen), dann 1 Tropfen Sekundenkleber auf die Wicklung und dann Schrumpfschlauch darüber.
Damit hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme und es hat schon so manchen meter ausgehalten.
Was ich von Quetschhülsen leider nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## friggler (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ja das ist es wirklich!
> ich benutze eine daiwa graphite salmon c.wt. 7-30g (steht jedenfalls drauf) und ca. 2,7m länge geschätztes wg aber um die 70-80g.
> gewicht spitze: 36g handteil: ca.225g
> und sie hat wirklich ein riesen rückgrad!!!
> und beim testen hab ich mich nicht so richtig getraut mehr als 6kg zu ziehen.... werd ich aber irgendwann mal nachholen!


Naja Ich würde das nicht freiwillig testen...
Ist auf jeden Fall sehr erstaunlich. Selbst wenn die falsch bedruckt wurde sind 6 Kg enorm. Dass die Rute 70-80g geschätztes Wg hat und nur 7-30g angegeben sind ist ja auch schon ungewöhnlich...Normalerweise sind die Angaben ja eher zu hoch gegriffen.
Auf jeden Fall besten Dank für die Antwort, evtl. läuft mir so eine Rute ja mal über den Weg.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*



friggler schrieb:


> Naja Ich würde das nicht freiwillig testen...
> Ist auf jeden Fall sehr erstaunlich. Selbst wenn die falsch bedruckt wurde sind 6 Kg enorm. Dass die Rute 70-80g geschätztes Wg hat und nur 7-30g angegeben sind ist ja auch schon ungewöhnlich...Normalerweise sind die Angaben ja eher zu hoch gegriffen.
> Auf jeden Fall besten Dank für die Antwort, evtl. läuft mir so eine Rute ja mal über den Weg.
> 
> ...


das gute stück ist noch "made in scotland"!
einfach richtig geil!
ne bessere rute zum gufieren hab ich noch nicht gefunden!!
aber das mit dem wg ist wirklich ziehmlich ungewöhnlich!
ist aber wirklich so. ich hab schon 120g "geworfen".
und die rute findest du nicht mehr!! ich hab lange gesucht und noch keine gefunden!!
der komplette aufdruck lautet:

daiwa graphite salmon   cs98-9s(9)   c,wt 7-30 grm


----------



## barsch_zocker (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

Ich twizzle meine 1x7 Vorfächer auch und hab damit noch nie Probleme gehabt.
Allerdings glüh ich da auch nie was aus Wozu auch?
Damit sich das getwizzlete besser ums Vorfach legt? Halte ich für unnötig, bei mir legt sich das auch so hin und hält. Ich sehe keinen Grund da was auszuglühen.

Wenn dein Vorfach aber bei 3,5kg in der mitte abfazt stimmt mit dem Material was nich.


----------



## bolli (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*



> Wenn dein Vorfach aber bei 3,5kg in der mitte abfazt stimmt mit dem Material was nich


Ich denke eher, dass es an der Verarbeitung liegt. 

Das Drennan 7-Strand ist ein gutes Material. Die 15 lbs-Variante
verbrauche ich auch in grossen Mengen (allerdings mit Quetschhülsen 
- ist übrigens keine Fummelei und geht mind. genauso schnell wie twizzeln). 

Materialmängel konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Bei den vielen Hängern im Rhein
reißt zu 90% die Schnur (7-8 kg Tragkraftangabe).


----------



## Alex.k (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

Mich würden Fotos interessieren von dem getwizzelten Vorfach, wie es richtig aussehen soll, ein Foto reicht.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Mich würden Fotos interessieren von dem getwizzelten Vorfach, wie es richtig aussehen soll, ein Foto reicht.
> 
> Danke im Vorraus.


Schau mal auf meine Homepage unter Praxis Tips


----------



## Alex.k (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

Ja okay danke meine sehen auch so aus, nur ohne Kleber, ich überlege ob ich auf Arbeit es mit Metall-Metall kleber klebe. Epoxidharz.


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Tragkraft - Marke Eigenbau?!*

Baue auch schon seit Jahren selbst. Zu 90 % verarbeite ich das Drennan Sevenstrand und kann außer sehr viel gutem nichts über das MAterial sagen. 
Habe noch nie nen Abriß an den kritischen Stellen gehabt, wenn es gerissen ist, dann in der Mitte.

Twizzeln hab ich mal versucht, ist mir aber zu friemelig und sonderlich ästhetisch sieht das auch nicht aus.
Für meine Stahlvorfächer verwende ich die Passenden Hülsen von Drennan. Sie sind zwar nicht gerade günstig, aber bessere Hülsen habe ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt. Sie sind schön lang, so dass die Enden nicht unnötig platt gedrückt werden. Vom Material her sind sie weder zu spröde, noch zu weich. 
Die Quetschung erfolgt mit einer 5-Punkte Quetschzange.

Immer schön beobachten sollte man die Öse, die im Wirbel oder im Karabinerhaken oder ähnlichem hängt. Hier liegt der Schwachpunkt aller Stahlvorfächer. Auf den Ösen liegt der meiste Druck und so ist es nur logisch, dass sie da bei starker Belastung anfangen, sich aufzureiben. (Wurde ja weiter vorne schon bemängelt)
Also, ab und an überprüfen und ggf. auswechseln. 
Schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich mit zu engen Ösen gemacht. Da fängt der Stahl an, sich an den Hülsenenden zu scheuern. Seit dem ich sie ein wenig größer lasse, ist dieses Problem auch behoben.

Noch besser könnte man es nur machen, wenn man die Vorfächer mit Fliegen-Binde-Draht wickelt. Ist aber sehr aufwendig, hält allerdings auch super und es stehen keine Vorfachenden über. Geht aber nur, wenn das Stahlvorfach nicht zu glatt ist.


----------

